#ubuntu-women-project 2010-11-08
<Pendulum> do we have an agenda for the next meeting yet?
<jledbetter> Looks like UDS stuff: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/November2010/Agenda
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-11-09
<czajkowski> aloha
<Pendulum> hiya czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> hey roomie
<Pendulum> I miss having you as my roomie :(
<czajkowski> I know :(
<czajkowski> I also miss Blake the crazy dog
<Pendulum> I know!
<czajkowski> and being as sturbon as he is with the rope
<Pendulum> you should tell Michelle when she's on next ;)
<czajkowski> aye
<Pendulum> it is her and Mike's anniversary today :)
<nigelb> being stbborn with the rope?
<czajkowski> you had to be there
<czajkowski> I was arguing with the dog
<czajkowski> and the dog was not going to win
<nigelb> I have a dog, it sounds familiar
<czajkowski> MichelleQ1: I miss blake and my tug of war with him
<MichelleQ1> aaw
<MichelleQ1> he sulked around for a couple of days looking for everyone
<Pendulum> aww
<czajkowski> awww
<czajkowski> I did miss the crazy chap
<czajkowski> sturbon tug of war
<Pendulum> I miss the whole family. :)
<MichelleQ1> you'll just have to come visit, both of you.  :D
<Pendulum> MichelleQ1: I know you don't necessarily believe this, but you have one of the most welcoming families and you really don't even have to put effort into it for it to feel that way :)
<MichelleQ1> thanks.  I owe it to my grandma
<czajkowski> this is so true
<czajkowski> it was lovely
<czajkowski> and relaxing
<czajkowski> and you are a fanastic cook
<MichelleQ1> thanks!
<czajkowski> and your kids are adorable and polite
<MichelleQ1> Quinn handled houseguests with remarkible grace.  I was surprised!
<Pendulum> MichelleQ1: that's because we aren't guests, we're family :P
<MichelleQ1> this is true.  :)
<czajkowski> we did invade ;)
<MichelleQ1> rofl, you're welcome to invade whenever you would like.
<czajkowski> awww
<czajkowski> *hugs*
 * Pendulum hugs MichelleQ1 
<MichelleQ1> group hug!
<Pendulum> :D
<czajkowski> ▌ ▌▌ ▌▞▀▖▞▀▖
<czajkowski> ▙▄▌▌ ▌▌▄▖▚▄
<czajkowski> ▌ ▌▌ ▌▌ ▌▖ ▌
<czajkowski> ▘ ▘▝▀ ▝▀ ▝▀
<czajkowski> :p
<Pendulum> haha
<sresu_> czajkowski: Ha... good one.
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-11-10
<pleia2> oh bother, DST
<pleia2> who is here for the meeting?
<pleia2> (we can move it to 21:00 for the winter if we want)
<AlanBell> o/
<AlanBell> I thought it was in an hour
<AlanBell> google calendar says both uw and accessibility meetings are from 9PM in my zone, 45 minutes from now
<Pendulum> AlanBell: I know for a fact that that's right for accessibility
<AlanBell> yeah, I think the u-w one is wrong on the fridge calendar
<pleia2> it is, DST messes it up
<pleia2> I was the one who added it to the calendar, so when DST changes for me, it helpfully updates events I created
<pleia2> I wish goog calendar would just let us add things in other time zones :\
<akk> yeah, it's crazy that it doesn't
<akk> no one takes timezones into account when writing sw
<AlanBell> it is an insanely difficult problem
<AlanBell> and really really hard to guess what is the "right" thing to do
<pleia2> well, apparently bumping it an hour conflicts with the accessibility meeting, so that idea is out
<pleia2> ok, I updated the calendar
<Pendulum> pleia2: it may work for future meetings. this accessibility meeting was kinda a one-off so we could start getting a schedule together for this cycle
<pleia2> doh, I just updated them all
<pleia2> through march
<pleia2> well, keeping it at the same time UTC probably makes things easier
<pleia2> shouldn't make non-DSTers suffer for our weirdness :)
<pleia2> nhandler: can you take a look at the fridge calendar and approve the meeting moves? fridge still doesn't pay attention to my additions/moves
<pleia2> hm, maybe it did
<pleia2> anyway, lack of meeting is probably my fault anyway, I didn't send out a reminder :\
<jledbetter> Oops, sorry, I thought it was in an hour too!
<jledbetter> Oh wait, it is an hour. This day is flying by way too quickly for me. pleia2 I add stuff in other timezones but it converts it to mine. It helps me do date math for PST stuff. :)
<pleia2> jledbetter: google calendar is broken with time zones, it's 20:00 UTC, which was an hour ago
<pleia2> but since I was the one who added it to the fridge, it "helpfully" updated it along with DST :(
<nhandler> pleia2: Check now. It should be good
<pleia2> nhandler: thank you :)
<pleia2> looks good
<jledbetter> Looks good now for me too. Guess there's going to be a reschedule?
<pleia2> next meeting is in 2 weeks, so we'll just go with that one
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Thursday November 25th @ 1000 UTC
<pleia2> it's thanksgiving in the US, but it's a more EU/APAC friendly time anyway so shouldn't matter
<jledbetter> Ok. Sounds good.
<Pendulum> anyone who is bored since there's no meeting here is more than welcome in the accessibility team meeting :P
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-11-12
<rww> oh, he's the dude with the bed photo.
<elky> with the bed photo?
<elky> Do I even want to know?
<rww> elky: remember? he posted a random photo of his bedroom for no apparent reason and confused us all?
<rww> back on October 18th, from the look of it
<hypatia> rww: yeah, he's that one
<jledbetter> I need to keep a list of these people. I thought there was something but couldn't remember.
<czajkowski> aloha
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-11-07
<pleia2> I said I'd created an ubuntu women page on G+ when they became available, done: https://plus.google.com/108721264946100842986/posts
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-11-08
<jledbetter> pleia2, Awesome!
<pleia2> meeting in hour and a half
<Cheri703> Who all is here for the meeting?
<pleia2> o/
<Cheri703> <crickets>
<nigelb> o/
<Cheri703> ok :)
<akk> o/
<Cheri703> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Nov  8 18:05:35 2011 UTC.  The chair is Cheri703. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<Cheri703> Since pleia2 is busy, and she knows about some of the things that I'm not super knowledgeable about (at least the details), I'm going to start with what I can
<Cheri703> #topic Career Days
<Cheri703> hmm...not sure how to make that work properly, sorry, not used the meetbot before :/
<pleia2> it's fine, it doesn't echo replies anymore
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<Cheri703> Sorry
<Cheri703> Anyway, Updates on Career Days!
<Cheri703> Jane Silber on Saturday!
<nigelb> wow
<Cheri703> Jane Silber will be presenting on "From Developer to CEO, a Career in Tech" on November 12 at 16:00 UTC
<jledbetter> Awesome :)
<Cheri703> We are very honored and grateful that she has offered to participated, I'm very excited to hear what she has to say.
<Cheri703> I'm hoping we can get some people to put the word out on the various blogs and "pages" and everything else, so we can get some good participation.
<Cheri703> I have let pretty much ALL ubuntu things slide in the past few weeks due to my work training, or I would have poked people sooner.
<pleia2> first we need an official announcement on the list (and copied to blog)
<Cheri703> Yes
<Cheri703> I can make the announcement if you'd like?
<pleia2> that'd be great
<Cheri703> ok, I'll do that shortly
<Cheri703> Do we have any more volunteers for presenting sessions?
<pleia2> jledbetter is on the list as programmer
<Cheri703> (perhaps we can include that in the posts)
<Cheri703> Ah, yes, and akgraner
<Cheri703> thank you pleia2, I forgot (sorry jledbetter!!)
<jledbetter> It's all good :) Hopefully we get more folks too.
<Cheri703> Yeah, definitely :)
<Cheri703> Does anyone have any questions about Career days?
<Cheri703> Ok, With that, I'll turn it over to pleia2 for our next topic...
<Cheri703> #topic UDS Wrap-Up
<pleia2> thanks Cheri703 :)
<pleia2> so on Monday at UDS we had the Ubuntu Women session and fleshed out some immediate plans for this cycle
<pleia2> want to finally finish the new wiki theme and get it put in, move forward on mentoring project stuff
<pleia2> Susan Spencer suggested we make profiles for groups of women we wish to target for involvement so we can better write documentation to aim at these groups
<pleia2> so groups like women who already use ubuntu but don't contribute, women who don't yet use ubuntu, etc
<pleia2> I haven't gotten around to updating the blueprint, but basic notes from the session have been uploaded here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lyz/uds-p/community-p-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<pleia2> I'll update the blueprint tonight
<pleia2> on Tuesday at UDS we had an Ubuntu Women dinner at MichelleQ's place :)
<pleia2> http://princessleia.com/images/journalpics/112011/uds-p-ubuntu_women_dinner.jpg
<pleia2> was very fun and yummy, there were s'mores
<pleia2> I think that's pretty much it as far as both UDS and our blueprint
<jledbetter> pleia2, Thank you for updating the blueprint :)
<Cheri703> #action pleia2 to update blueprint with UDS notes
<meetingology> ACTION: pleia2 to update blueprint with UDS notes
<Cheri703> #action Cheri703 to announce Jane's Career Days session on list
<meetingology> ACTION: Cheri703 to announce Jane's Career Days session on list
<Cheri703> #topic Announcements
<Cheri703> I can announce that I should be a bit more active now, as my job training is *almost* done, and I will not be quite so dead to the world (though I'll be working a LOT)
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> I think I'm done
<jledbetter> And my activity is going to be all over the place. Moving from east to west coast. :D
<pleia2> woohoo
<Cheri703> yay jledbetter! :)
<jledbetter> :)
<Cheri703> Anything anyone needs to add?
<Cheri703> ok, then I think we're done. :) Thanks everyone
<Cheri703> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Nov  8 18:32:20 2011 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2011/ubuntu-women-project.2011-11-08-18.05.moin.txt
<pleia2> thanks for chairing!
<jledbetter> +1 Thank you :)
<MichelleQ> hhmwhat?  The ubuflu has struck my house.  :-/
<Imifos> Hi, I guess the meeting is already over, right? :)
<jledbetter> Imifos, Just finished.
<Cheri703> yep, sorry, minutes are available at: http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2011/ubuntu-women-project.2011-11-08-18.05.moin.txt
<Imifos> Ok, thanks, my fault. Have a nice evening!
<Deindre> I'm very sorry, my PIdgin wasn't able to connect....
<Deindre> I'll read minutes too :(
<AlanBell> 700 members at the end of last month
<maco> wowzers
<AlanBell> forums people are really not keen on revealing their identity and it would be intrusive of me to try hard to find it
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-11-09
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday December 13th at 18:00 UTC
<akgraner> pleia2, susan asked me to send her an email with her action items do I need to look on the blueprint or the etherpad
<pleia2> akgraner: I've updated the blueprint so they are there now
<akgraner> thanks - I'll get on it then
<akgraner> pleia2, you're awesome!
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-11-12
<Hobbsee> So, there's only one problem with the career days thing that ubuntu women does
<Hobbsee> or at least, on the wiki page
<Hobbsee> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/CareerDays doesn't say where it is, or how to get to it
<Hobbsee> I see it's #ubuntu-classroom from the email though - hurrah!
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-11-07
<pdurbin> http://kotaku.com/behold-internet-explorer-as-a-magical-girl-anime-1459673327
<valorie> http://blog.reddit.com/2013/11/be-frontend-engineer-at-reddit.html btw
#ubuntu-women-project 2015-11-05
<chronologic> meetingology:  hi
<meetingology> chronologic: Error: "hi" is not a valid command.
<chronologic> Mikaela: hi
#ubuntu-women-project 2016-11-07
<dRPfaMfbxrbLPsjc> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EsJLNGVJ7E & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/15893, https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/23561, http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-foundation-idUSKBN12Z2SL & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774 (ctrl+f qatar) - please don't let these be buried
